# One gene found to be the secret of Kefuss bees



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/mec.15080

In this study they find the ecdysone related gene. 





https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdf/10.1002/ece3.6506

In this study they discuss confirmation of their theory:

"That only the nonresistant colony exhibited significant variation from a 50:50 ratio
of Resistant:Susceptible pupae, with no intermediate levels of resistance, supported the previous identification of a single resistancelinked locus in this population (Conlon et al., 2019) and suggests Mendelian inheritance of the resistance trait."


----------



## marksmith (May 4, 2010)

And for those of us who don’t know who Kefuss is or what his bees are. 
https://meamcneil.com/John Kefuss Keeping Bees That Keep Themselves.pdf


----------

